# Cortar Vidrio con hilo de Nicrom



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 28, 2012)

Hola, aqui os dejo una manera para cortar vidrio con un Hilo de Nicrom:












Aunque si no tenemos Hilo de Nicrom siempre podremos hacerlo a mano. Jajajajjajajajajjajajaja






Si a alguien sabe algún otro método que nos lo comente.
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ene 28, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola, aqui os dejo una manera para cortar vidrio con un Hilo de Nicrom:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66400
> 
> ...



Hilo + alcohol. vieja tecnica, mismo resultado que con el alambre de nicrom pero a veces falla y sale feo el corte.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2012)

Es lo q iba a decir, es la vieja técnica aborigen mejorada jajaja


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 30, 2012)

Como dice Dano, pues para cortar botellas , utilizaba  hilo de algodon  y kerosene, el alcohol me lo tomaba (jajajaja), pero a veces el corte salia  irregular.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 30, 2012)

salía irregular porque no calienta lo suficiente, y porque el hilo mismo no queda tan tenso, tan recto...

además no es calor el del hilo, sino una flamita loca...

Este método es mejor..pero es basado en la vieja artimaña indígena jajaja


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 30, 2012)

bueno, el metodo es bueno, solo que había que calcular el tiempo en que teníamos que tener encendida la llama, por que luego  metía la botella así caliente hasta el lugar de la marca en un balde con agua, el problema era que no todas las botellas, tenían la misma consistencia o  mismo grosor de pared


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2012)

*El secreto de oro* para que el corte salga derechito con el hilo + combustible , *es marcar el vidrio previamente* con una lima finita , o ruedita corta vidrios.


----------



## maezca (Feb 4, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Hilo + alcohol. vieja tecnica, mismo resultado que con el alambre de nicrom pero a veces falla y sale feo el corte.



esto mismo lo intentamos con un amigo en el galpon del fondo de la casa, cerca de muchos papeles y garrafas de gas, despues de muchos intentos fallidos, logramos cortar la botella pero sinquerer la pise y la rompi  
Luego lo volvimos a intentar y se nos derramos la botella de alcohol y se prendio fuego todo el piso y casi alcanza a las montañas de papeles, por suerte teniamos un balde con agua.... De ped" safamos nosotros dos y sue hermana, ecima estaba la pueta del galponcito cerrada con llave. 
Ahora no lo vuelvo a intentar ni por casualidad


----------



## borxo (Mar 1, 2016)

Buenas me llamo Borxo, soy nuevo en el foro =), y en temas de electricidad soy muy novato espero que me puedan ayudar. 

Estoy estudiando una carrera de diseño y nos han propuesto hacer un diseño de una cortadora de botellas de vidrio, e estado investigando y he visto que se puede cortar con el calor de una resistencia de hornillo viejo. Esta funciona a 130V a 1000W, el material es Nicrom. El tema que no quería meterla a luz directamente sino por un transformador de 12V a 2A 24W. 

Como una deducción propia pensé que si disminuía la distancia de la propia resistencia se podría calentar a 12V. He conseguido que se calentara pero llega un punto en que el transformador me empieza a bajar de 12 V a 0V y así todo el rato intermitente, calentando se muchísimo y haciendo ruidos extraños. 

Estaría muy agradecido de que me ayudaran y me explicaran por que ocurre tal cosa, nada mas por el hecho de aprender.

Muchas gracias y un saludo

P.s: Quiero que vaya a 12V para que toda la maquina funcione al mismo voltaje, tanto el motores como la resistencia.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 1, 2016)

Sencillo, estás sobrecargando el trasformador y mucho.
Aquello de la ley de Ohm, la de Joule y esas cosas; eso que decía el pesado ese del profesor de física.
Con la resistividad de nicrom, la longitud y la sección del hilo puedes sacar la resistencia del trozo de hilo que estás usando, con la ley de Ohm la corriente resultante y con la de Joule la potencia

No estoy muy puesto en cortadores de vidrio pero con 24W me parece que vas a cortar poca cosa.


----------



## borxo (Mar 1, 2016)

Antes de nada muchas gracias por contestar Scooter. Tiene mucha lógica muchas gracias al final era una pregunta tonta, lo que si me comentas del cable de nicrom he echo los cálculos y me da de voltaje 10 V. ¿Eso puede ser lo que causa el sobre caliento del transformador?


----------



## ruben90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Me imagino que te refieres a algo así:




Como es una resistencia y sabiendo que no tiene polaridad, puedes conectarla a la línea de 120 VAC.
El control puede realizarse mediante ángulo de fase y un TRIAC.
En lo personal haría algo rústico con un sensor de proximidad, o infrarrojo, etc, ahí un sin fin de donde elegir. Mediante un motor o servomotor controlaría el giro de la botella, la cuestión sería cómo acoplar la botella?
Al terminar de cortar (el sensor detectará que el cuello de la botella no está) y empujará la botella mediante un solenoide o X actuador.


----------



## borxo (Mar 1, 2016)

Eso es el plan  Ruben 90 me as entendido a la primera. La idea principal seria meterle un arduino y un motor Nema 17 que funciona a 12V por eso mi afán de que todo fuera a 12. Pero según me comentáis en imposible llegar a eso, ya que no tiene potencia para partir el vidrio. Quería preguntarles cual seria la solución de poder controlar una cosa a 220V y otra a 12V, ya que mi idea principal era cablearlo en una protoboard. 

Muchas gracias por las molestias y por todo


----------



## ruben90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Primero que nada, recordarte que al utilizar la corriente de linea domestica sufres el riesgo de choque eléctrico y sufrir heridas graves, debes tener mucho cuidado y no manipular nunca el circuito cuando este conectado.

Después de haber dicho eso, el control de corriente alterna se hace manipulando el ángulo de fase de la misma, te dejo un circuito para que te guies y busques más información o le comentes a un profesor:
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/power/power24.gif?81223b

El motor de 12V, pues me imagino que será de corriente directa (más segura de manipular), de eso ahí un sin fin de información en internet o en el foro.


----------



## borxo (Mar 1, 2016)

Muchas gracias seguiré sus pautas,  tendréis noticias mías sobre el progreso del proyecto y lo mas seguro que cuelgue en la pagina planos e info para que podáis realizar la maquina


----------



## opamp (Mar 1, 2016)

Resistencia de 130Vac/1000W, tienes 7.7A circulando, ahora 12Vac X 7.7A es 92.4W , consigue un trafo de 100W como mínimo.
Como quiera trabajar a 12Vac , tienes que partir un pedazo de la resistencia , aprox 12/130 , una onceava parte de la resistencia total aproximadamente.
Si te alcanza, colócale un dimmer al trafo para que regules la potencia .


----------



## Scooter (Mar 2, 2016)

No se que cálculos has hecho. Con el nicrom lo normal es que te de una resistencia de X Ohmios, nunca voltios.
A partir de la resistencia, conocida la tensión se calcula la corriente y por lo tanto la potencia.
La tensión de 12V es un dato, no un resultado.


----------



## borxo (Mar 2, 2016)

Buenas, hice el cálculo con la resistencia del cable de nicrom para saber cuanto voltaje necesitaba, el cual me dio 10V. ¿O tenía que hayar otra cosa ?. En cuanto a la potencia serían 20W. Para ese tramo de resistencia.

V= I•R V= 2•5 =10 ;      P=V•I P= 10•2 = 20W 
¿Sería algo así?  Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ruben90 (Mar 3, 2016)

Te dejo otro video donde explican muy bien la relacion V = I*R aplicado al hilo de nicrom, te resolvera muchas dudas.


----------



## skate_mlk (Oct 25, 2018)

Buenas tardes. Tengo una duda respecto a una resistencia de calor (tipo las de soldador), pero creo que aplica a cualquier tipo de resistor.

Bueno, tengo una resistencia de 30 cm de largo la cual está alimentada directamente con la linea de red. Si la corto por la mitad, se me va a reducir ó aumentar la potencia que disipa? Osea: va a calentar más o menos? 

La teoría me dice que:  Potencia = V² /R  ... Por lo tanto: más pequeña la resistencia, más calor va a disipar ?? No me cierra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2018)

skate_mlk dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Tengo una duda respecto a una resistencia de calor (tipo las de soldador), pero creo que aplica a cualquier tipo de resistor.
> 
> Bueno, tengo una resistencia de 30 cm de largo la cual está alimentada directamente con la linea de red. Si la corto por la mitad, se me va a reducir ó aumentar la potencia que disipa? Osea: va a calentar más o menos?
> 
> La teoría me dice que:  Potencia = V² /R  ... Por lo tanto: más pequeña la resistencia, más calor va a disipar ?? No me cierra.


Si la cortas por la mitad R se reduce a 0,5*R (R/2), reemplaza por este valor en tu ecuación y verás que ocurre.

Por otro lado, si haces eso la corriente que circula por la resistencia "Cambia", también debes analizar ¿ Que ocurre con la resistencia con ese nuevo valor de corriente ?


----------



## fausto1995 (Oct 25, 2018)

En efecto, porque si la partes a la mitad (y no modificas su grosor) tendras la mitad de la resistencia lo que hará que fluya mas corriente y como aplicas el mismo voltaje la potencia consumida sera mayor, ahora, calentaras mas una zona mas pequeña puesto que la resistencia es mas pequeña en tamaño ya tu sabras para que quieres eso en tu aplicacion


----------



## pandacba (Oct 25, 2018)

En simples y resumidas palabras la veras arder ponerse blanca y luego oscurecerse para nunca más ni brillar ni calentar


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 25, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> En simples y resumidas palabras la veras arder ponerse blanca y luego oscurecerse para nunca más ni brillar ni calentar



Y antes de dar corriente pedí tres deseos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2018)

Que la corte por la mitad y le ponga un díodo en serie


----------



## skate_mlk (Oct 25, 2018)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. 
Entonces, puede que la resistencia se queme porque no solo va a calentar más, si no que lo va a hacer en una sección más corta.
Hay alguna forma de predecir si va a soportar tanta corriente?

Es una resistencia 85 ohms  de 43,5 cm de largo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2018)

Podria quemarse inmediatamente o al poco tiempo.

Te lo digo en serio , ponele un díodo en serie para volverla a la normalidad !

El díodo debe soportar la tensión y la corriente


----------



## fausto1995 (Oct 25, 2018)

echando a perder se aprende dicen unos por ahi y una resistencia de esas no debe de ser muy cara haz la prueba y nos comentas porque para decir a ciencia cierta se requieren mas datos y calculos algo complejos asi que haz la prueba


----------



## skate_mlk (Oct 25, 2018)

Haré eso entonces. Pero qué haría el diodo allí? cuál sería la función de un diodo en serie?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2018)

*skate_mlk ,* por que no nos comentás por que y para que querrías cortar la resistencia al medio ? Así podríamos ayudarte mejor !

El díodo reduce la tensión alterna . . .  recorta un hemiciclo.

P.D.: Díodo de 500 o 1000 V [ 40 Ohms a 220 V = 5,5 A] Tenés que poner de 10 A


----------



## skate_mlk (Oct 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *skate_mlk ,* por que no nos comentás por que y para que querrías cortar la resistencia al medio ? Así podríamos ayudarte mejor !


La necesita mi hermano para hacer un cortador de botellas de vidrio (se qué hay varios tutoriales y videos, pero no investigué sobre eso). Pero es calentar la resistencia, apoyar la botella sobre ella y... corta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2018)

Podés dejar la resistencia entera y sólo desenroscas la parte dónde apoyará la botella !

Podés alimentar solo un pedazo con 24Vac


----------



## skate_mlk (Oct 25, 2018)

Algo así: 



Si, mi hermano quería partirla a la mitad para que no quede tan grande el aparato, pero bueno. le diré lo que me comentaron y el decidirá. Aunque ya quiero saber si resiste media resistencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2018)

Moví tu tema al hilo que trata ésto , a leer


----------



## fausto1995 (Oct 25, 2018)

en ese caso cualquiera de las dos soluciones son viables, ya sea poner un diodo con la resistencia cortada, o que no recortes y dejes el excedente no se colgando, si la recortas a la mitad y no pones el diodo puede que la resistencia se queme como puede que aguante el punto es que corres el riesgo


----------



## skate_mlk (Oct 25, 2018)

Me parece que va a optar por no cortarlo. Por lo menos hasta ir a comprar el diodo correspondiente.

Muy agradecido por las respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2018)

Yo intenté cortar botellas con el alambre caliente al rojo tal como se muestra en el vídeo y mi resultado fue *= 0*

*Si* me dio resultado marcar la botella con un corta-vidrio, calentarla con el alambre u otro método y enfriarla violentamente.
El "Golpe" térmico rompe la botella por donde el corta-vidrio realizó la marca.

Opino que el vídeo es *"Fake" *


----------

